# Kent field trial poppers...



## Zekeland (Jun 5, 2006)

What is the story with these poppers?

Any recommendations? Are they a cheap price for a reason?

We are paying almost 20.00 a box for Winchesters up here, that is the best price we can get. Kent's are advertised for 10-11.00 per box, less if you order lots of boxes.
Easy enough to cross the line and pick up.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Our club uses them. No misfires to speak of. Not quite a loud as the remingtons but loud enough.


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

I have used the "Kent ProTrial" loads for about 2 years now. I've never had a miss fire. I agree they aren't as loud as some, but the guys I train with have never said anything about them not being loud enough. Also if you go to "Macks Praire Wings" web site, you can order them by the case for 79.99
Good luck


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Best price we have found on poppers:

http://www.uniqueshotshells.com/


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

If I am not mistaken, the poppers from Dogsafield are now the Kent's. We have had good success with them thus far.


----------



## ajohnson (Nov 8, 2009)

Is That The Best Price


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Wyldfire said:


> Best price we have found on poppers:
> 
> http://www.uniqueshotshells.com/


They are about $8 per box when buying 20 boxes(case), including shipping to VA.
I am not sure if they ship to Canada. The price list did not indicate that they do.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> They are about $8 per box when buying 20 boxes(case), including shipping to VA.
> I am not sure if they ship to Canada. The price list did not indicate that they do.


Can't ship to Canada directly. Need to go through a broker and it drives the cost way up. If you had a friend just over the boarder, that would work.

Still the best price around.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

tshuntin said:


> If I am not mistaken, the poppers from Dogsafield are now the Kent's. We have had good success with them thus far.


We have been shipping Kent Protrial poppers because we have been unable to get our hulls to make our Days End Poppers. We hope to have our Days End poppers back in stock by late summer. Unfortunately there are new import rules that have made it very difficult to import hulls. Once we jump through a few more hoops, we hope to have customs requirements satisfied. Although we make our poppers in the USA we import the hulls.

We like and use the Days End poppers best because they are by far the safest. We think this benefits the clubs who may use inexperienced gunners. It's also the reason we sell a great gunstand to help keep the whole procedure of loading, firing and re-loading as safe as possible.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Consider going to the shotgun simulators. They are more expensive up front but will save money in the long run. One can of MAP gas seems to last forever! Costs just a couple of pennies to operate per shot. More dependable than the dirty or rusty popper guns or bad loads that you see at trials so often. No cleaning necessary. I don't sell them, but I own one and love it. Approximately as cheap as a primer pistol to operate. Safe too!


----------

